# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Stair-step print Problem, of Large objects, using Makerbot-3.7

## EagleSeven

When using Makerbot-3.7 software, objects that have first layers wider than 70mm
 will not print All of first layers before doing other layers.
So, it prints 3rd or 4th layers Way Above the Bed-plate, at one side of object.
Only happens with Makerbot, can use Same .stl files in Replicator-G with no problems. 
It acts like something is running out of memory space for each layers data ??
I know it's not a hardware problem, also, since Replicator-G works.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. :Confused:

----------


## curious aardvark

download the earlier version from  my link in this thread: 
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...-x86-computers

----------


## EagleSeven

> download the earlier version from  my link in this thread: 
> http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...-x86-computers


If you mean an earlier version of Makerbot software , I just upgraded from version 2.4 to 3.7 !
Once you upgrade, Makerbot software will Not let you go back to previous version. 
I tried that and 2.4 would Not Re-install.  :Frown: 
There must be some hidden config data somewhere, maybe in Windows Registry, 
but I could not find it there.
It's on a W-10 OS.

3.7 has some major improvements, so would like to keep using it, if possible !

Is 3.7 not compatible with the firmware in printer or is there another reason ?
Are you sure that going back to an Old version is the Only way to Fix that problem ??
I would probably need to connect a different computer to Do that !  :Frown:

----------


## EagleSeven

Wow, this 3D-printer makes me feel like a Pioneer , in a covered-wagon, out on the prairie,
with No one to ask for Help, when we Need it ! LOL

----------


## EagleSeven

I installed Makerbot version-2.4 (the Old version) on a W-7 computer,
to see if it has same Stair-step problem, and it Does.
So I've determined that it's Not just the new 3.7 version that has the problem,
but All Makerbot software will not print large objects correctly on this CTC printer !

( an object 80 x 100mm wide is 5 layers Higher on one side)

So, looks like I'm going to have to Live with the problem for now,
because I'm not going to change the Firmware just to Test for a possible solution.

----------


## curious aardvark

you're in the wrong forum, which is why you don't get many replies. 

the ctc are just rebadged makerbot clones - the forum where we discuss makerbot rep dual clones is the Flashforge section. 
Confusing ? lol Probably. But basically flashforge make more clones than anyone else. Everything in the flashforge section aplies to all other clones - ctc included. 

There is something weird going on with your printer or modelling software (more likely). I've sliced and printed some big objects with the makerware software and never had any issues. 

But yeah - basically you're in the wrong section, didn't you see the tumbleweeds rolling past your keyboard ? ;-)

----------


## EagleSeven

Looks more like I'm on the Wrong Website !  :Frown: 

Thanks for Nothing !

----------


## Xenon

Pretty sure curious aardvark was being helpful.  I, too, have a CTC and the aardvark is correct in that it is just another makerbot clone, as is the flashforge.  The flashforge forum here has a ton of useful threads that are applicable to our CTC machines.   

I know it's frustrating when things don't work straight out of the box, but taking out that frustration on a stranger who actually took the time to respond to you with decent advice is kinda lousy.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Pretty sure curious aardvark was being helpful.  I, too, have a CTC and the aardvark is correct in that it is just another makerbot clone, as is the flashforge.  The flashforge forum here has a ton of useful threads that are applicable to our CTC machines.   
> 
> I know it's frustrating when things don't work straight out of the box, but taking out that frustration on a stranger who actually took the time to respond to you with decent advice is kinda lousy.


It was not my intent to be rude , more of a Joke really.
Since trying to find Good info, about these problems, has become a Big-Joke !

But it's difficult to make jokes when you are frustrated, as you say.
Not with just this website but with All 3D Forum websites.

I have posted this question on 4 3D-forum websites and have Only found people with big Egos ,
No one with big Knowledge !

----------


## CTC-USA

Try using 3.6 Makerware. 

Use an higher infill, something like 50%+.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Try using 3.6 Makerware. 
> 
> Use an higher infill, something like 50%+.


Thanks for the reply,
Do you work for CTC , or just using their logo and name ?

I will try to find where to download 3.6 and if I can get it to install over 3.7, to replace it.
(We had problem trying to replace 3.7 with 2.4, would not install)  :Frown: 
(I'm Not going to change version on the hard-drive that we now have 2.4 on,
 but 3.7 is still on the other hard-drive)

I've never had Infill above 15%, but will give it a try next time we have that problem.
It seems that would require more Memory , not less, which seems to be the problem with 3.7 ?

Addition: I can Not find a website where I can download Makerbot-3.6  :Frown: 
It   defaults to latest version which is 3.7
Where can I get 3.6 ???

Note: if you are employed at CTC ,you should know that version 3.6 can not be downloaded from Makerbot website ?
CTC_logo.JPG

----------


## EagleSeven

I wanted to do follow-up report that our printer is working well using 2.4 version of Makerware ,  :Smile: 
with none of the problem seen with version 3.7

Ol' 2.4 and I have become 'Good Friends' ! LOL  :Smile:

----------

